# T-shirt design script



## litov52 (Nov 16, 2010)

Can anyone refer me to a company or individual that sells their Tshirt design software so that I can install it on my server for my website?
I have tried NoRefresh and others but they do not respond.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

Our software allows you to host on your own server. ShirtTools online t-shirt designer software

Regards
Dean


----------

